# New Riding Pics.



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Gotta be careful about ignoring yourself. You can't properly train a horse without properly applying your own body. Everything matters, from your position, the way you're head's turned, where your heels are, etc.

I mean this in no offense to you in any way whatsoever, but he looks like a horse with a sucky personality to go with his sucky appearances. Of course, I could be entirely wrong, but I'm feeling no overwhelming desire to ride him. =/


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> Gotta be careful about ignoring yourself. You can't properly train a horse without properly applying your own body. Everything matters, from your position, the way you're head's turned, where your heels are, etc.
> 
> I mean this in no offense to you in any way whatsoever, but he looks like a horse with a sucky personality to go with his sucky appearances. Of course, I could be entirely wrong, but I'm feeling no overwhelming desire to ride him. =/


I am gonna try not to be rude when I reply to this, but I don't take kindly to people talking bad about him. Saying "no offense" means that you infact do mean offense or else you wouldn't comment at all. 

1. I am gonna quote thumper and say "If you haven't got something nice to say don't say anything at all" I don't mind critique but what you said was infact rude.

2. I am not training him, I am merely working with him on some stuff. He is 100% trained and in no way green whatsoever...

3. Sorry that I don't look perfect all the time but I doubt you do either, wasn't a great day. I can't get my heels down in those boots because they are a size too big for me so they bow at the ankle and cause the boot to fold and not flex correctly. Not that it matters.

4. You know nothing about Junior so I would prefer that you don't talk about him like you do. I am not posting pictures so that people will want to ride him. He is 20 years old, not a spring chicken anymore. His temperment is actually amazing, that horse will let me do anything with him including back flips off his back, walk under his stomach, ride him tackless, slide off his butt, etc. 

Sorry if I sounded rude but in my opinion your comment of "he looks like a horse with a sucky personality to go with his sucky appearances" was unnecessary and extremely uncalled for. Keep your horrid opinions to yourself because I don't want to hear them. He is am amazing horse and he has saved my life many times over.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He looks like he's sucking back quite a bit to get out of using his hind end. Maybe bump him a little to get some more impulsion at the walk to drive him up to the bit a little more. If he's still not amused at moving on the bit, shoulder-in, haunches-in and leg yield all work wonders for my horse at the walk.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> He looks like he's sucking back quite a bit to get out of using his hind end. Maybe bump him a little to get some more impulsion at the walk to drive him up to the bit a little more. If he's still not amused at moving on the bit, shoulder-in, haunches-in and leg yield all work wonders for my horse at the walk.


Yeah I gotta work with him some more :] Slow process lol, he is so stubborn. We have like one day a week where he will perform well for me lol. Thanks for the advice though I will definetely try that!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

my horse does the same thing, some days he just doesnt feel like working so i just give him the day off 
but as the person above said, bumping him forward im sure would help, and it'd probubly make him move more off his hind too to get rounder and more collected. hes beautiful though


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

heyycutter said:


> my horse does the same thing, some days he just doesnt feel like working so i just give him the day off
> but as the person above said, bumping him forward im sure would help, and it'd probubly make him move more off his hind too to get rounder and more collected. hes beautiful though


Thank you :]

I was dumb and didn't wear my blunt spurs that day, so yeah he completely ignored my legs. It was a chore to get him to trot lol. If I am wearing spurs I can get him working to post to, but that day I couldn't even post because if my heel pressure left his sides he would break, it was annoying haha.

Going to go ride saturday, so hopefully new pics and videos will be posted and it will show that we actually do know how to work togther lol.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

NordicJuniper said:


> I am gonna try not to be rude when I reply to this, but I don't take kindly to people talking bad about him. Saying "no offense" means that you infact do mean offense or else you wouldn't comment at all.
> 
> 1. I am gonna quote thumper and say "If you haven't got something nice to say don't say anything at all" I don't mind critique but what you said was infact rude.
> 
> ...


Dude, calm yourself. As I said, I meant no offense by it whatsoever. If people want to say my Da Vinci looks like he _might_ have sucky personality and sucky looks - although they could be entirely wrong by their own admission - then that's their opinion, and I've got no reason to be offended by that. I have people tell me all the time they don't like him, and I'm fine with that. That's part of being a big girl. 

Also, it's quite obvious I wasn't criticising you about your position. I've had plenty of bad days, and god knows I'm not always perfect when I'm riding Da Vinci. I simply pointed out that a lack of focus on yourself _does_ make a difference when training the horse. _THAT'S ALL_. That's not an attack or an accusation in the slightest, it's just my two cents.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> Dude, calm yourself. As I said, I meant no offense by it whatsoever. If people want to say my Da Vinci looks like he _might_ have sucky personality and sucky looks - although they could be entirely wrong by their own admission - then that's their opinion, and I've got no reason to be offended by that. I have people tell me all the time they don't like him, and I'm fine with that. That's part of being a big girl.
> 
> Also, it's quite obvious I wasn't criticising you about your position. I've had plenty of bad days, and god knows I'm not always perfect when I'm riding Da Vinci. I simply pointed out that a lack of focus on yourself _does_ make a difference when training the horse. _THAT'S ALL_. That's not an attack or an accusation in the slightest, it's just my two cents.


... "No offense" but you are being quite rude. 'no offense to you in any way whatsoever, but he looks like a horse with a sucky personality to go with his sucky appearances.' This is what you said, would you care to explain it for me? I dont get how you could _know_ that Junior has a sucky personality if you are just looking at some pictures, that comfuses me very much. Also, what is so sucky about his appearance? If you ask me, he looks fab; his coat is healthy, he is pretty darn chubby, he is a nice mover, if you ask me, most 20 year old horses that were abused arent doing that good (though there are some). 

So let me explain his "sucky" personality to you. He was in pony club showing 4'6, when the rider wanted a hotter horse, they would sell him. He went from person to person and was always just as loving and worked just as hard. When I got him, he was in a stall with 1'-1'6 of manure, he had a piece of metal in his eye from a metal hay rack that was still in his stall, he was 500 lbs. underweight, he hadnt been works in a very long time either. When the owner at the time got on him, he was bucking and rearing. Guess what happened when I got on... He didnt spook, buck, rear, crowhop, nothing. I was a baby beginner (and timid) and he was perfect for me, always had his ears on me, doing what I asked.
I got him home and he trusted me right away. I got his 4" dead coat off of him, as it was spring time. I took lessons on him, but I was just to timid still to jump him, as I had never jumped.
Aubre (NordicJuniper) came along when I was about to sell him, as I felt bad that I wasnt jumping him). She asked to just ride him until he was sold. Aubre hadnt ridden in 6 months, and that 6 months before she was with an abusive trainer, she was so timid, but luckily not as much as me. the second day she rode him she jumped him. She too had never jumped. Junior did everything perfectly. He was the first horse I jumped too, took very good care of me.

So tell me that you know a horse that is 20 years old, has had a harder life then a lot of horses, was abuse, and still takes care of it's rider flawlessly.

Please, keep your rude comments to yourself.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Lily of the Valley, your comment was completely over the line. If someone said that about my horse, I'd be ****ed, and I wouldn't be as nice in my reply to it as NordicJuniper was. Those comments need to stay in your head, it's like telling someone their kid is ugly. 

To the OP, he is definitely lacking impulsion. You implied you typically ride in spurs? What kind? Maybe they are too blunt? I'm not suggesting you beat your horse into moving quicker, but rather, ask him to step up as softly as you want him to respond to. If he doesn't respond, give him a swift kick or a swat with a whip [but he was abused? So that might not work]. He needs to learn that go means go, and he can either go when you ask nicely, or he can go when you scream at him, but either way, he's going. =] I'd take two rides a week of just moving forward, not worrying about collection or the way he's carrying himself. Chances are if he's lacking the impulsion, he's lacking true collection anyway.

Good luck, it seems like you have a pretty simple problem to work through, if you stick with something, I'm sure he'll catch on. And by the way, I think he's gloriously shiny, and if he had on a happy face, he'd be gosh darn handsome. =]


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I do think spurs would help get him listening. He's really cute, though! =D


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Lily of the Valley, your comment was completely over the line. If someone said that about my horse, I'd be ****ed, and I wouldn't be as nice in my reply to it as NordicJuniper was. Those comments need to stay in your head, it's like telling someone their kid is ugly.
> 
> To the OP, he is definitely lacking impulsion. You implied you typically ride in spurs? What kind? Maybe they are too blunt? I'm not suggesting you beat your horse into moving quicker, but rather, ask him to step up as softly as you want him to respond to. If he doesn't respond, give him a swift kick or a swat with a whip [but he was abused? So that might not work]. He needs to learn that go means go, and he can either go when you ask nicely, or he can go when you scream at him, but either way, he's going. =] I'd take two rides a week of just moving forward, not worrying about collection or the way he's carrying himself. Chances are if he's lacking the impulsion, he's lacking true collection anyway.
> 
> Good luck, it seems like you have a pretty simple problem to work through, if you stick with something, I'm sure he'll catch on. And by the way, I think he's gloriously shiny, and if he had on a happy face, he'd be gosh darn handsome. =]


Yeah I need to really work with him more on moving out, he is lacking back muscle severely right now because I have been so busy that I can't ride him consistently. Last summer when I was working him a lot he looked awesome. This summer I was just way too busy. We are hoping that once his back muscle improves [Nerissa said she would lunge him for me when I can't get over to ride and work on his muscle] he will be more willing to use himself, right now I think it is really hard for him to frame up because of this.

I ret not to take things personally online but when someone tells me he is sucky looking I do get angry, whether it is their opinion or not. I agree with what you said, if you thought someone's kid was ugly you wouldn't tell them that to their face and the same should go with animals unless someone is asking if you think they are pretty or whatnot.

Oh and he is fine with a crop :] I use one most of the time when I ride.

Thank you again for input, I will try working with him on moving more forward :]



Equuestriaan said:


> I do think spurs would help get him listening. He's really cute, though! =D


Yeah as I stated, I usually ride in blunt spurs but I didn't that day [I think I misplaced them that day and couldn't find them or something, but I found them last week so I can start using them again] :]

He is a sweetie, just lazy


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Lily of the Valley, your comment was completely over the line. If someone said that about my horse, I'd be ****ed, and I wouldn't be as nice in my reply to it as NordicJuniper was. Those comments need to stay in your head, it's like telling someone their kid is ugly.


If someone said that about my horse, I'd suck it up and deal with it like an adult. We all have our opinions about what constitutes an attractive and unnattractive horse. How I feel about the aesthetic appeal of her horse in no way bears on her personality or its.

eventerwannabe, your post is way too long for me to care about reading.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Lily of the Valley said:


> If someone said that about my horse, I'd suck it up and deal with it like an adult. We all have our opinions about what constitutes an attractive and unnattractive horse. How I feel about the aesthetic appeal of her horse in no way bears on her personality or its.
> 
> eventerwannabe, your post is way too long for me to care about reading.



Just because you think a horse is ugly doesn't mean you need to tell her that. She wasn't asking "Do you think my horse is pretty?" Your gratuitous remark had nothing to do with the discussion. If you have a comment to make about the horse's conformation, you can kindly point out, say, that you think the horse may be built a bit downhill, too heavy on the forehand, etc. Saying the horse has "a sucky appearance" does nothing to help the OP, and is only designed to ridicule and hurt feelings.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Equuestriaan said:


> Just because you think a horse is ugly doesn't mean you need to tell her that. She wasn't asking "Do you think my horse is pretty?" Your gratuitous remark had nothing to do with the discussion. If you have a comment to make about the horse's conformation, you can kindly point out, say, that you think the horse may be built a bit downhill, too heavy on the forehand, etc. Saying the horse has "a sucky appearance" does nothing to help the OP, and is only designed to ridicule and hurt feelings.


Why would I want to hurt someone's feelings because their horse is awkward-looking? That's stupid. I told a friend of mine about this discussion, and she said, "I can't believe you said that. Wait, yes I can, that's exactly something you'd say. No holding back." THAT'S HOW I AM. I just say what I think, but it's (almost) never something to take to heart or be offended by. It's just my opinion - nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

I think he is adorable,i do the same thing you do focus on the horse and not me,sometimes you need to ride like **** to help your horse learn something.I think you have a great start,spurs like everyone else said looks like they should get him up more,but good luck.=) forget what other people say! 
jealousy :wink:


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks parcfarms :] I am so glad I found my spurs  We are riding tomorrow at an indoor arena, will get video and pics. He always gets really excited at this particular arena so maybe the ride will be better 

Thanks Equuestriaan, don't both replying to her anymore it really isn't worth it. Let her be rude and go on however she wants. I have chosen to ignore what she is saying and not respond because in the end she will stop posting because there will be nothing for her to be a ***** about.

I am aware that Junior doesn't have the world's best conformation. He has the typical Thoroughbred head, a long back, he toes out, has no butt or back muscle right now, little neck muscle, is very slightly over at the knee and has a semi straight shoulder. But he was bred to be a racehorse and a Canadian one at that, they don't really care about conformation, they just care if the horse is fast and wins them money. Despite his conformational defaults he is the best horse I have ever met, the only horse I have ever truely loved and bonded with. 

He has more personality than most horses I have met. When he is happy you know, when he is grumpy you know. His face his full of expressions.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> Why would I want to hurt someone's feelings because their horse is awkward-looking? That's stupid. I told a friend of mine about this discussion, and she said, "I can't believe you said that. Wait, yes I can, that's exactly something you'd say. No holding back." THAT'S HOW I AM. I just say what I think, but it's (almost) never something to take to heart or be offended by. It's just my opinion - nothing more, nothing less.


Well you really need to start holding back and keep your rude comments to yourself. I find people who can't keep their opinions to themselves a lot less "mature" than someone who takes it personally when someone says their horse has a "sucky appearance" there aren't very many people I know who wouldn't get insulted by that.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Endless Journey Girl said:


> Well you really need to start holding back and keep your rude comments to yourself. I find people who can't keep their opinions to themselves a lot less "mature" than someone who takes it personally when someone says their horse has a "sucky appearance" there aren't very many people I know who wouldn't get insulted by that.


I _can_ keep my opinions to myself; I just don't. That's simply the way I am by my own choosing.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> I _can_ keep my opinions to myself; I just don't. That's simply the way I am by my own choosing.


Yeah? And in 10 years, see where it gets you. There are good things to be said about honest, blunt people, yes, but if you can't learn to control yourself, you'll screw up a lot of good things. You seem to think you're mature and behave like an adult, but you are in fact acting very childish. And really, where did your honesty get you? Do you have such a low self esteem that you have to tell other people ONLINE that their horse is ugly? Does it really make you feel better? I find you fascinating, I really do. Good luck in life. And never, EVER, reply to any of my threads.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, so because one says "No offense" no one should take offense to it? I don't know one person that wouldn't take offense to calling their horse ugly. 
(Saying they have a sucky appearance is saying they're ugly just in case you "forgot" you said that).
I have strong opinions too, and I'm supposed to have "teen" attitude. Yet I can contain myself. Get over yourself and your holier-than-thou attitude.
Your personality is very ugly and isn't very appealing at all. And I'm sure it isn't to others in your 'out of cyberspace' life either


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Lilley, I'll be honest with _you _for a moment.

You spoke your piece, and within it, some good advice. Certainly the way you ride affects your horse. That's a fine piece of constructive criticism.

The rest of your post - was completely unnecessary. Children say whatever pops into their head. Adults choose their words carefully and speak with eloquence. Your post displayed neither. If you'd like to preach on being a "big girl," I'd suggest reviewing your word choice a bit more carefully before allowing it to fall from your mouth. Ricci is right in saying that your "honesty" won't get you far. You stated that you _can _control what you say and choose not to do so. That's called _being rude. _Best of luck in your life, I do hope you choose your words a bit more carefully in your next attempt to be honest with someone.

Nordic - I agree with Ricci about the impulsion, but it's clear that, like you said, he's lacking some muscle. It is my guess that once he regains some butt/back muscle, he'll be more inclined to work from his hind end, move out, and collect for you. Good luck with him - I would suggesst hill work if you have any hills about. :]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow what a story eventerwannabe!! It's amazing what this guy has gone through and to still be so willing...just awesome. He has a very pretty appearance IMO and I think he'll be GREAT once he gets back into shape some. Sounds like he's come a long way though.

Oh...and I'm with the others on here, Lily...very rude comments. Sometimes it's good to have an internal filter! ;-)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wow. I knew LOTV was rude (she told me I needed counseling after one post) but that was a new one, even for her. Ignore her =] You've gotten some great advice and it sounds like you have already pinpointed weaknesses. He is gorgeous and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise. Gotta love the old TB's; they're the best!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Ugh. Too much to read. Can't be bothered.

But y'all need to learn to relax and just go with the flow. Someone says something you don't like? Don't keep it going for days. Accept that it's rude or whatever and move on with your life. If you continue to be so easily affected by others, you'll only cause problems for yourselves. 

TOODLES. =D


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahm. Adults do have restraint, Lily


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry don't want to go through and quote everyone  But thanks for the input and sticking up for me. I know my horse is gorgeous and that he is amazing for what he has been through and that is all that matters. 

LeahKathleen-We are going to start working him in side reins while lunging. Not to force his head set or anything but just to get him to really use himself. Only for like 10 minutes a few times a week. My new trainer suggested it.

Hoofprints in the Sand-Yeah he is a real trooper. That horse has every reason in the world to hate people and everything and yet he does anything I ask of him. The first day I met him I hadn't ridden in 6 months+ hadn't even been near a horse. I was timid and scared and he did everything to take care of me. Even put up with my horrid riding and never put a hoof out of line. He is the first horse I ever jumped and he has taught me everything, he is the most forgiving horse I know. Pull on his mouth when landing? Doesn't phase him. Land on his neck? He will lift his head to put you back in the saddle. Start to slide off his side? He will try to keep himself under you. 

eventerdrew-Yeah I started ignoring her after her second post lol. Thank you though, yeah I love TB's, won't own anything else regardless of what others say. I have never trusted a horse as much as I trust him. The day he dies a part of me will go with him and I know that for sure.

Again thank you everyone! I am posting a new video of our ride today. Had lots of fun jumping and he was great. Gotta show off his "sucky appearance" somemore you know ROFL!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

NordicJuniper said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand-Yeah he is a real trooper. That horse has every reason in the world to hate people and everything and yet he does anything I ask of him. The first day I met him I hadn't ridden in 6 months+ hadn't even been near a horse. I was timid and scared and he did everything to take care of me. Even put up with my horrid riding and never put a hoof out of line. He is the first horse I ever jumped and he has taught me everything, he is the most forgiving horse I know. Pull on his mouth when landing? Doesn't phase him. Land on his neck? He will lift his head to put you back in the saddle. Start to slide off his side? He will try to keep himself under you.


He sounds like he really trusts you and you two have already established the kind of bond that some riders can only dream of! What a diamond in the rough if you ask me  You know, my horse was a rescue and there were some who made fun of her when I first got her. She was overweight, complete flab, no muscle tone, and she didn't know much...but to see her now and what she's learned it's just amazing! It sounds like you're headed in the right direction, ignoring all the doubters! ;-) 



NordicJuniper said:


> Gotta show off his "sucky appearance" somemore you know ROFL!


 HAHAHAH!!! Oh yes, he looks SO very "SUCKY" ;-) My guess is SOMEONE is probably a tad bit jealous of what you have!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> Ugh. Too much to read. Can't be bothered.
> 
> But y'all need to learn to relax and just go with the flow. Someone says something you don't like? Don't keep it going for days. Accept that it's rude or whatever and move on with your life. If you continue to be so easily affected by others, you'll only cause problems for yourselves.
> 
> TOODLES. =D


I know she is gone or whatever but jumior is such a cutie! i would be so mad if she said that about my horse sonny! You have no idea! Lily of the Valley so r u saying u are bullet proof? that nothin hurts u? man if thats true u must not be human...


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey! I didn't read the other comments because there seemed to be alittle bit of negativity going on so I'm bypassing that - sorry if my advice has already been said!
First of all, he's very cute  What breed is he, just out of curiosity? In one of those pics he looks like he would not be that comfy bareback, haha!
As far as critique; the biggest thing to remember when working towards "on-the-bit" is that it has to come from his HIND end, not the front. On the bit is kind of a silly term, IMO, because it implies that the head is the focal point. I think a much better term is "on the aids" and I wish that was taught more! What you have to get him to do is hold your hand while coming with impulsion from behind - so you want a steady contact, but not a pulling one, and you want to use your legs and seat to get his hind end really active. One of my trainers once told me to get my horse to 'extend behind, collect in front.' Sounds silly, but that mental image did the trick - I really put my leg on until that hind end came under, and then half-halted so the front end elevated. Then the horse naturally went into self-carriage. 
Working on the aids is a long process - like all training! You seem to be really dedicated to your horse and your riding, so I'm sure you guys will progress just fine  You're on the right track, just tweak your approach a little! Hope my tips weren't too cryptic...lol!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Just glanced through and saw that he's a TB! Yay!! Haha  He looks great. Proof that just because a horse is older DOESN'T mean they have to look it - I never would have guessed that he's 20!


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im so sory for saying this but your posture isn't good at all in most of the pictures. I don't have time for a full critique.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

LolaGirl160 said:


> Im so sory for saying this but your posture isn't good at all in most of the pictures. I don't have time for a full critique.


I have a trainer now suprisingly and here is what my position now looks like.










Excuse the yawning, I was tired.









It is improving. Gotta take things one step at a time. I have huge issues with trainers, but am trying to make it work with this one. I have decided that I will not be competing at all in flat classes because I hate them with a burning passion. But anywho yeah getting better IMO.


Also dantexeventer thanks :] My new trainer is teaching me how to get him have more impulsion. We need to rake the arena and take some sand out because it is too deep and that is causing Junior to have a really rough time getting his impulsion up. But I agree with the points you made :] I wouldn't have believed he was 20 either if I didn't know him lol.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Just stopped in this forum for a quick peak, Just wanted to comment on Lily of Valley's comments - after reading your imput with each of your pictures nordic jupider - you made it sound like you didn't care to much for the horse (he was was overbent like an arab yuck, being a butt, doesn't he look happy-not, he was being a bum that day) I didn't get the impression he was a likeable horse nor that you liked him. So from that I would presume that he had a yucky personality and you pointed out the yucky appearances. I think maybe you got a little over angered and it was more of a lack of understanding. The story about him tells me he has seen his better days and he looks really good for his age. But from the post with the picture I would have never guessed any of the information you gave us later.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

hiwaythreetwenty said:


> Just stopped in this forum for a quick peak, Just wanted to comment on Lily of Valley's comments - after reading your imput with each of your pictures nordic jupider - you made it sound like you didn't care to much for the horse (he was was overbent like an arab yuck, being a butt, doesn't he look happy-not, he was being a bum that day) I didn't get the impression he was a likeable horse nor that you liked him. So from that I would presume that he had a yucky personality and you pointed out the yucky appearances. I think maybe you got a little over angered and it was more of a lack of understanding. The story about him tells me he has seen his better days and he looks really good for his age. But from the post with the picture I would have never guessed any of the information you gave us later.


s-a-r-c-a-s-m. All of the subtitles of my pictures were sarcastic. Though yes he was being a butt that day that doesn't mean that it is right for someone to jump to the conclusion and say that he has a sucky appearance with a sucky personality. In my opinion and in everyone elses that has replied it was uncalled for.

Not saying this to be rude but based upon your logic, if I had a child and me and my child were out and about in town and that child was misbehaving and had dirt on his face so I commented "Hey Timmy you are acting like a two year old and being a butthead today, you need to let me wipe your face cause you look disgusting" that would therefore give someone the right to come up and say "wow your child has a sucky personality to go along with his sucky appearance". Though it is a different situation it is the same concept, I think of Junior as my child. I may comment on him [sarcastically] like I would a real child but that doesn't mean I love him any less than I would my own son or daughter. 

Sorry but I really don't think I overreacted, I feel very strongly that what she said was both rude and uncalled for no matter how it is spun or looked at. I would NEVER EVER even think to make the comments she did to anyone no matter what they had posted, unless they were asking for comments on the horses appearance and such.

I did not post this with the title "Do you think my horse is pretty?" or "Do you think my horse has an awesome personality?" I merely posted this as an update, therefore, in my eyes the comments on his "sucky" ness were rude.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry you feel that way.but remember a opinion is just that an opinion everyone loves their child no matter what and there is always gonna be a time when someone makes a comment about them we don't like what a little brat that kid is then we judge that person by the comment they made they judge off of one action (in This case picture)and we in turn judge off of one comment when does it end? Good luck with finding a trainer I am fortunate to have a great one who is affordabe where I live


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

All I can say is...

**HeadDeskHeadDeskHeadDesk**


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> **HeadDeskHeadDeskHeadDesk**


 
Join the club~


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventerwannabe said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> **HeadDeskHeadDeskHeadDesk**


 
LOL:lol:


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

NordicJuniper said:


>


In the first picture I would try to sit up straighter with your shoulders back more. The second one is better, even with the yawning  he has a cute expression on his face in that one


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> Join the club~


Ooooo, a club?! I wanna join a club!  (Im very hyper, sorry about that)


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> LOL:lol:


Yup, that's how I do. ;]


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Jemma- Thanks :] I am working on my shoulders, they don't enjoy staying back as I have never practiced good posture outside of riding [shame, shame on me!]. I am hoping that now with a trainer I will improve, though I am not looking forward to it because I can't stand flat work. I can only do about 15 or 20 minutes of it before I am so frustrated I am about ready to burst into tears.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I suck at critiquing but I will say I realllllly want to give him a good scratch on the belly. I dunno something about round tummies just call for belly rubs and scratches.lol


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Umm, I don't see any place where Nordic asked for critiques. Sharing some cute pics is not asking for unsolicited advice. Lilly and any others sharing innappropriate comments or "suggestions" are merely making themselves look like a childish, immature a**.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

NordicJuniper said:


> Jemma- Thanks :] I am working on my shoulders, they don't enjoy staying back as I have never practiced good posture outside of riding [shame, shame on me!]. I am hoping that now with a trainer I will improve, though I am not looking forward to it because I can't stand flat work. I can only do about 15 or 20 minutes of it before I am so frustrated I am about ready to burst into tears.


Lessons CAN be really frustrating!! I have been about to burst into tears on more than one occastion, so don't feel bad!  It's tough to hear things from other people and not be able to do it easily yourself, but just remember, it's a 1,000-lb animal with a mind of its own...you're going to have GREAT days when everything is just in sync and then BAD days when you feel like you forgot how to ride! :lol:

But you know, lessons are great for you and will actually improve things outside the ring, like your posture (like you mentioned!) so they're absolutely awesome if you can afford them! Good for you for recognizing your weak areas and working to improve, that's more than a lot of people can say for themselves -- including those who would be the first to jump all over you and critique you in a rude manner...usually those are the types of people who can't take their own advice anyway! ;-)

Good luck!!


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I suck at critiquing, but your fella looks great for his age!


----------

